# Skype
-??  ?  .   ,     ..    ,     ??

----------


## sana

,  `   /   , ,           .  
           .       .
  ???

----------


## admin

*sana*,      I-Box ,       Webmoney    Skype    (     ).
 ,   Life:)   ,    Life:)         Skype.     Skype,   .

----------


## Mihey

,    ...

----------


## Sky

-

----------

...         ,       .

----------

2007   ..   -.. )))

----------

